# Bad idea to buy now instead of waiting for 2017 Mini?



## btann (Sep 17, 2016)

Want to pick up a Mini now but there are rumors a new one will be released this year. I don't care about 4k so much, but I am unhappy that the current Mini only does 100Mbps connection. I think it should be able to do 1Gbps. My ISP is giving me speeds faster than 100Mbps. I'm wondering if the new Mini will have 1Gbps capability along with faster processor.

Do you all think the performance increase is worth waiting for?

There will be no Wireless TiVo Mini, but 4K slated for 2017


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

btann said:


> Want to pick up a Mini now but there are rumors a new one will be released this year. I don't care about 4k so much, but I am unhappy that the current Mini only does 100Mbps connection. I think it should be able to do 1Gbps. My ISP is giving me speeds faster than 100Mbps. I'm wondering if the new Mini will have 1Gbps capability along with faster processor.
> 
> Do you all think the performance increase is worth waiting for?
> 
> There will be no Wireless TiVo Mini, but 4K slated for 2017


There is no relationship between your internet speed and the Mini network speed. You could have 1Mbps internet and the Mini would still work fine. Your internal network is what matters, so if I had everything running at 1Gbps, I too would want the Mini to be "part of the party". But since I have a basic Roamio, and only audio & video feed the Mini from TV, I will never go past 20Mbps. Even a streaming source doesn't need that much. Maybe when 4k is common there may be a case for faster internal networks. My router is only a 1Ghz dual core processor, but it keeps up with four Mini boxes running off two basic Roamio units just fine.

Waiting for 4k is your decision. Waiting for a 1Gb connection is low priority.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been patiently waiting for new Mini's to come out as well...... mainly because I wanted new hardware...something close to Bolt..... not 6 year old series 4...... Hopefully there'll be some word soon, as They stated it would be released 1st half of 2017


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

And faster Ethernet will make a slight difference in overall speed of the device


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Eldragun said:


> I've been patiently waiting for new Mini's to come out as well...... mainly because I wanted new hardware...something close to Bolt.....


They need a new Mini, if only to allow the UI to match that of the BOLT models. I was annoyed when I bought a a couple v1 Minis and the remote didn't match that of my Roamio; having a UI that's completely different is even more egregious from a user experience perspective. (Not to mention there were simple workarounds for addressing the remote discrepancy.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As for "bad idea" ... You could always get a current Mini and resell it if/when a new model comes out. As to whether the cash difference between purchase and resale of the pre-v3 Mini crosses the "bad idea" threshold will ultimately be up to you to decide.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

btann said:


> Do you all think the performance increase is worth waiting for?
> 
> There will be no Wireless TiVo Mini, but 4K slated for 2017


Well, if TiVo sticks to its earlier (unofficial--and, of course, always subject to change) time-table, there would be something out in the next 4 months or so. Can you wait and see (and even if it's longer)? Absent an absolute need right now, I have an impression from your post that you might be kicking yourself if a new version came out in June having what you would like, if you purchased now.

Having said that, as noted above, if you don't mind some transactional (time/energy/$) costs, you could purchase a Mini now and then re-sell it later, likely recouping around 2/3rds the cost.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Eldragun said:


> And faster Ethernet will make a slight difference in overall speed of the device


So the max 20Mbps that the mini uses will come faster over gigabit than fast ethernet?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> So the max 20Mbps that the mini uses will come faster over gigabit than fast ethernet?


Chuckle!

I interpreted it as a Gigabit LAN and Internet connection, in conjunction with a faster processor, would allow for the Mini to be more responsive at the UI level (thumbnails & content listings) and with playback navigation (faster buffer resets after a replay/advance). Even my mom's 100 Mbps basic Roamio became wondrously more responsive when she was able to (finally) upgrade her Internet connection from sub-3 Mbps DSL to 100 Mbps fiber.

(Heh, thinking about it, this conversation does slightly shift justifications as to whether the additional $15 bump to upgrade to Gigabit for Internet would be worthwhile... given Mom's main viewing devices are limited to Fast Ethernet. Maybe if I also upgraded her main TV to a UHD Roku w/ Gigabit Ethernet.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Chuckle!


More chuckle. If my internet cable gets unplugged, I can still watch TV or recorded content. So even with 0Mbps a Mini will still work.

Ok, it won't stream. Either will the host or a TV or.....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If my internet cable gets unplugged, I can still watch TV or recorded content. So even with 0Mbps a Mini will still work.


Heh, yeah. I see I didn't make it clear that I was thinking of VUDU, Netflix, etc. re: thumbnails and buffering.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

A gigabit link from the router would do absolutely nothing to speed up your Internet connection until your Internet connect is faster than 100Mb. Even then, I imagine TiVo's servers would be the limiting factor long before you started to push past 100Mb.


----------



## btann (Sep 17, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Having said that, as noted above, if you don't mind some transactional (time/energy/$) costs, you could purchase a Mini now and then re-sell it later, likely recouping around 2/3rds the cost.


What do you recommend on method of selling? I've never really sold used stuff before. Are you talking about ebay? Or is there a better way?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

btann said:


> What do you recommend on method of selling? I've never really sold used stuff before. Are you talking about ebay? Or is there a better way?


eBay is one option (note the protections/ease that it offers buyers and sellers); Craigslist another, if you're in an area it serves.

But, of course, here at TCF as well: Buyer/Seller Area / eBay Auction Central


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hah, I live on a small hobby farm on a gravel road. My internet is DSL and there is NO cable in my area. I just did a Speed Test run and 22.65 Mbps. What are these higher speeds that you guys post?

I still recall being in a Micro center and looking at network cable some time back. The salesman mentions that I could get CAT 6. My response was, "I am on DSL." He just says, "Um, CAT 5 is over here."


----------



## uuufo (Feb 24, 2017)

Just noticed Minis show no longer available at Best Buy, they just showed in stock a few days ago. Maybe this is a sign new model coming soon?

TiVo Mini Black TCDA93000 - Best Buy


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

uuufo said:


> Just noticed Minis show no longer available at Best Buy, they just showed in stock a few days ago. Maybe this is a sign new model coming soon?
> 
> TiVo Mini Black TCDA93000 - Best Buy


Just ordered one through Amazon Saturday and received it yesterday.

Frankly, I'd be more worried that BB's lack of stock is related to their increasing irrelevance than discontinuation of the Mini


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jim1348 said:


> Hah, I live on a small hobby farm on a gravel road. My internet is DSL and there is NO cable in my area. I just did a Speed Test run and 22.65 Mbps. What are these higher speeds that you guys post?
> 
> I still recall being in a Micro center and looking at network cable some time back. The salesman mentions that I could get CAT 6. My response was, "I am on DSL." He just says, "Um, CAT 5 is over here."


Hi Jim,
A lot of people don't distinguish between internet speed and your local network speed, in fact, most consumers think that whatever speed they get on an internet speed test is the speed of their local network. It usually is not. 
If you just ran an internet speed test on your DSL line and got 22.65Mbps, consider yourself lucky as that is very good for DSL. 
I am not sure which higher speeds you are referring to, but a relatively slow cable internet package would be anything lower than 50Mbps IMO.
I should also say that many folks don't distinguish between speed over Ethernet vs speed over wireless, and often complain when their wireless speed test is lower than what they are paying for. The ISP's speed ratings are only for hardwired Ethernet because there are simply too many variables/obsticals that interfere with or limit wireless speeds.
Regarding hardwired equipment, the things that limit the speed are the LAN cards, switch speeds, and type of Ethernet cables used and to some degree the power of the cpu. Modern equipment usually will be at least "fast ethernet" or 100Mbps rated. That CAT 5 cable which was recommended to you is limited to fast ethernet or 100Mbps but most newer equipment is rated at "gigabit" or 1000Mbps, which needs CAT 5"e" or higher rated Ethernet cable.
It is important to realize that data traveling over your local network will always be limited to the lowest rated device it passes through.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi Jim,
> A lot of people don't distinguish between internet speed and your local network speed, in fact, most consumers think that whatever speed they get on an internet speed test is the speed of their local network. It usually is not.
> If you just ran an internet speed test on your DSL line and got 22.65Mbps, consider yourself lucky as that is very good for DSL.
> I am not sure which higher speeds you are referring to, but a relatively slow cable internet package would be anything lower than 50Mbps IMO.
> ...


Excellent points. Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> Excellent points. Thank you.


These are streaming speed requirements for external content: Mini slight hiccups watching video using Powerline.


----------



## uuufo (Feb 24, 2017)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> Just ordered one through Amazon Saturday and received it yesterday.
> 
> Frankly, I'd be more worried that BB's lack of stock is related to their increasing irrelevance than discontinuation of the Mini


I hear ya, I went ahead and picked one up as well


----------

